# Hawthorn



## Philip (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm looking for information on Hawthorn (growth requirements,fertility rates and timing).This is for a school project any info (trade mags,journals,web sites) would be helpful.Thanks


----------



## jimmyq (Nov 7, 2004)

could start here: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=crataegus&meta=


----------

